# Heavy Clutch problems after transmission service at dealer



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hoping someone could offer some advice. I recently took my Cruze ECO manual in to have an oil leak fixed. After taking out the transmission, turns out it was the transmission case that was leaking. It is my understanding that they took apart the transmission case, cleaned it up and then resealed it.

After I picked up my car, I had trouble getting it into gear (1st and 2nd). So I left it there to have it looked at again. They told me they didn't have any problems with shifting, but went ahead and bled the clutch anyways. After picking it up for the second time, I have no problems getting it into gear.

The car has 70k miles on it, and I commute through stop and go traffic for about 22 miles each way. Before I had the transmission serviced, I never had a problem with my leg getting fatigued. Now when I drive to and from work, my left leg is completely worn out. I called the dealer hoping there was something they could do adjust how heavy the clutch is, but they said there wasn't.

Anyone have any advice on how to improve how heavy the clutch is?

Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When was the last time the synchromesh fluid was replaced?


----------



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

obermd said:


> When was the last time the synchromesh fluid was replaced?


My understanding is they replaced the fluid when resealing the transmission. How can that affect how hard it is to push in the clutch pedal?

Thanks!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

magnusver4 said:


> My understanding is they replaced the fluid when resealing the transmission. How can that affect how hard it is to push in the clutch pedal?
> 
> Thanks!


It wouldn't.

I also couldn't see how bleeding the system would make the change in effort so dramatic, either. If all air was purged from the system, it *should* actually be easier to push. Maybe there is still air somewhere in the master/slave cyl?


----------



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> It wouldn't.
> 
> I also couldn't see how bleeding the system would make the change in effort so dramatic, either. If all air was purged from the system, it *should* actually be easier to push. Maybe there is still air somewhere in the master/slave cyl?


ok thanks. I agree. After thinking about it for a while today. I think there must be air in the system. I found reference to that issue when googling causes of a heavy clutch pedal. There must of been air in the system when I first picked up the car, that is why I couldn't get it into gear. They bled it, got some of the air out of the system so now I am able to get it into gear, but some air still remains causing the heavy clutch pedal.

As far as the dealer was concerned, there was never an issue getting it into gear after they serviced it. And they said there is nothing else they can do at this point.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

magnusver4 said:


> ok thanks. I agree. After thinking about it for a while today. I think there must be air in the system. I found reference to that issue when googling causes of a heavy clutch pedal. There must of been air in the system when I first picked up the car, that is why I couldn't get it into gear. They bled it, got some of the air out of the system so now I am able to get it into gear, but some air still remains causing the heavy clutch pedal.
> 
> As far as the dealer was concerned, there was never an issue getting it into gear after they serviced it. And they said there is nothing else they can do at this point.


Contact GM directly. Dealerships don't seem to care about fixing clutches properly.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have noticed that the clutch in my Cruze feels heavier since bleeding/flushing the clutch fluid. It’s not bad just normal driving, just more noticeable when sitting at a red light or such.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

The manual trans service for internal repair is to replace the unit. I would probably question why they split the case to reseal and not replace. I can see output seals being replaced by the dealer, but splitting the case is a gray area on that one. Might be able to fight for a new trans.


----------



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

mechguy78 said:


> I have noticed that the clutch in my Cruze feels heavier since bleeding/flushing the clutch fluid. It’s not bad just normal driving, just more noticeable when sitting at a red light or such.



Yes. This is what I am basically talking about. The time sitting holding the clutch pedal to the floor is much more difficult. Regular driving is not too bad. When I can I release clutch and put in neutral. But that is not always an option.

I wonder if it has something to do with new clutch fluid. Or different.

Thanks.


----------



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

lonewolf04 said:


> The manual trans service for internal repair is to replace the unit. I would probably question why they split the case to reseal and not replace. I can see output seals being replaced by the dealer, but splitting the case is a gray area on that one. Might be able to fight for a new trans.



Can you provide anymore information on this topic? I think I can get access to the GM service site, but need help where to look for something that says what to do for internal repair.


----------



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

obermd said:


> Contact GM directly. Dealerships don't seem to care about fixing clutches properly.



Thanks for the note. 

I took it to another dealer, but got the same response that they don't think anything is wrong. All I know is that I put 70k miles on my car, with no problems, drove great. Took it in, they tore the transmission out and now I hate driving it. As I sit here writing this, my leg is still sore from driving to lunch. Wish I would of left it alone with the oil leak, at least until the clutch needed replacing.

I was thinking of contacting GM directly, but trying to figure out how to properly approach the subject with the best result.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

magnusver4 said:


> Can you provide anymore information on this topic? I think I can get access to the GM service site, but need help where to look for something that says what to do for internal repair.


There is nothing on GM service site for off-vehicle (internal) service of the transmission.


----------



## magnusver4 (Mar 16, 2015)

lonewolf04 said:


> There is nothing on GM service site for off-vehicle (internal) service of the transmission.


Ok thanks for the response.


----------

